# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  1800 Tysons Boulevard, Suite 70 | McLean Virginia | 22102703-790-INOX (4669)OPENING 2009Executive Chefs and Co-Owners Jon Mathieson and Jonathan Krinn are excited to announce the opening of Inox resta

## JEK

1800 Tysons Boulevard, Suite 70 | McLean Virginia | 22102
703-790-INOX (4669)
OPENING 2009

Executive Chefs and Co-Owners Jon Mathieson and Jonathan Krinn are excited to announce the opening of Inox restaurant in the chic business district of Tysons Corner, Virginia in 2009. Incorporating a unique formula combining the talents of two of Washington, DC area's strongest culinary talents, Inox will present an energetic, comfortably chic dining room with an inviting lounge and a menu of creative and approachable American cuisine.

Mathieson and Krinn's a la carte menu will feature a strong variety of respectfully cultivated, seasonal ingredients crafted into innovative dishes. Inox will also feature a Chef's tasting menu that will rotate dishes weekly, and a bar and lounge menu featuring small bites designed to inspire fun. Well known in the Washington, DC area for his delicious breads, Chef Krinn's father, Malvin Krinn, will work with Mathieson and Krinn to develop the restaurant's bread program.

The name Inox comes from the French word for stainless steel. "Steel is solid, and has been a prevalent material in every kitchen in which I have worked. Inox, or steel, reminds me of being at home in a kitchen," says Jon Mathieson, Co-Owner &amp; Chef.

----------


## GramChop

it looks lovely!  we expect a full review avec photographs, svp!

----------


## JEK

Taking pictures of food is so yesterday . . .  videos of dining is _au courant_

----------


## GramChop

well, excuuuuuuuse me!  i fully expect to be directed to a link of the   *video*  , then!

----------


## Dennis

> Taking pictures of food is so yesterday . . .  videos of dining is _au courant_



Silly boy. Podcasting the meal live is where it's at.

Step up or step aside.

----------


## JEK

No videos or photos. The meal was wonderful, the space exquisite. Toured the kitchen and met the 3 Jonathans. I saluted them for their bravery to open in this economy and pledged my personal stimulus package.

----------


## MIke R

they got meetings for you people ya know....LMAO

http://www.foodaddicts.org/

----------


## GramChop

> No videos or photos. The meal was wonderful, the space exquisite. Toured the kitchen and met the 3 Jonathans. I saluted them for their bravery to open in this economy and pledged my personal stimulus package.



you are officially 'no fun'!

----------


## JEK

> they got meetings for you people ya know....LMAO



I had the skate . . . . with a Puligny-Montrachet 1er Cru Les Folati

----------


## MIke R

did you really???&gt;.wow....with as many of those damn things as my customers catch in a typical day, I need to find out who's buying them for the French and stop putting them in my traps and start shipping them!

----------


## JEK

> they got meetings for you people ya know....LMAO
> 
> http://www.foodaddicts.org/



Are you a food addict?
To answer this question, ask yourself the following questions and answer them as honestly as you can.

1 Have you ever wanted to stop eating and found you just couldn't?
2 Do you think about food or your weight constantly?
3 Do you find yourself attempting one diet or food plan after another, with no lasting success?
4 Do you binge and then "get rid of the binge" through vomiting, exercise, laxatives, or other forms of purging?
5 Do you eat differently in private than you do in front of other people?
6 Has a doctor or family member ever approached you with concern about your eating habits or weight?
7 Do you eat large quantities of food at one time (binge)?
8 Is your weight problem due to your "nibbling" all day long?
9 Do you eat to escape from your feelings?
10 Do you eat when you're not hungry?
11 Have you ever discarded food, only to retrieve and eat it later?
12 Do you eat in secret?
13 Do you fast or severely restrict your food intake?
14 Have you ever stolen other people's food?
15 Have you ever hidden food to make sure you have "enough?"
16 Do you feel driven to exercise excessively to control your weight?
17 Do you obsessively calculate the calories you've burned against the calories you've eaten?
18 Do you frequently feel guilty or ashamed about what you've eaten?
19 Are you waiting for your life to begin "when you lose the weight?"
20 Do you feel hopeless about your relationship with food?

If you answered yes to any of the above questions, then you may be a food addict. You are not alone. FA offers hope through a real solution to food addiction.

I didn't see anything about frozen Dover Sole on this list . . . .

----------


## phil62

Making out my shopping list for tomorrow morning and this pops up. Boy, I am in big trouble!! Sounds yummy and I am glad you enjoyed, A

----------


## MIke R

youre right..nothing about having foreplay with your food either....or videoing it....or writing  sonnets about each and every bite.....LOL


so...


never mind



my bad

you guys arent whackos after all



by gones

----------


## MIke R

wanna hear about my homemade  Boston baked beans with a huge loin of pork slow cooked in it all day????

----------


## MIke R

and home made spicy habenaro pepper corn bread to go with it....

----------


## KevinS

Mike, 

The one and only time that I had skate was in a high-end NYC hotel restaurant 7-8 years ago.  The flavor was good and the texture was interesting, but the price wasn't.  

Somewhere, tucked away in multiple layers of tissue paper, I have Skate Egg Cases.

----------


## MIke R

Kevin.....when I lived in P Town full time there used to be a Trash Fish Banquet the local restaurants would do in the winter to raise money for the Marine Mammal Stranding team and also as a way to let the public know there are many underutilized fish species out there which taste good....I dont know how I missed the skate at those events as I am sure it was on the menu...I always went for the Goosefish and Wolf Fish, both of which were excellent


Lena collects Skate Egg Cases every summer....they are all over the beaches  in P Town

----------


## JEK

Skate Goes From Trash Fish to Treasure
Print
By Todd Kliman , Cynthia Hacinli , Ann Limpert

If monkfish

----------


## MIke R

you know what the best part of catching a skate is for us ???

when a customer catches one....my mates ( as taught by moi ) will announce " we re throwing this fish back and I bet I can make it smile "...and with that the mate faces the underside of the skate to the crowd and when you flap the wings back and press your index fingers on either side of its mouth.... the skate smiles...and a skate has these lips which look like they ve been overdosed in Botox and it is the goofiest looking smile.....and everyone laughs hysterically

----------


## KevinS

> when I lived in P Town



That reminds me...  Clem &amp; Ursies is gone.  There was a story in Saturday's Boston Globe.  I would send you the link, but I can't find it on their website.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I'm all over it...a friend of mine is trying to buy it...Clem  is really sick he had to get out....BTW, now that the ship is gone, my new apartment is being built at the end of the wharf upstairs in the end building were the ferries pull in

----------


## JEK

We celebrated Mrs. JEK's birthday last night and it was better than our first night. Marvelous service and everyone's food was exquisite. 
*
Starters enjoyed:*

COMPRESSED ENDIVE SALAD
Medjool Dates, Forme d'Ambert, Spiced Pecans,
Blood Orange Emulsion


ROASTED LOCAL QUAIL AND FOIE GRAS
Savory Walnut Puree, Madeira, Black Truffles



BUTTER POACHED MAINE LOBSTER
Red Wine Braised Short Rib Ravioli, Melted Leeks

*Plats enjoyed:*

ORGANIC SCOTTISH SALMON
Maryland Crab, Saffron Braised Salsify, Crustace Foam


PAN SEARED GULF COAST RED SNAPPER
Kohlrabi, Winter Radish, Okra,
Ginger-Lemongrass Bouillon


CRISPY SKATE WING AND DAY BOAT SCALLOPS
Pickled Green Mango, Roasted Beets,
Blood Orange, Capers, Malted Mustard Emulsion




HOUSE CURED BERKSHIRE PORK BELLY AND TENDERLOIN
Upma Polenta, Black Trumpet Mushrooms,
Brussels Sprouts, Glazed Turnips, Kokum Jus



ROASTED RACK AND LOIN OF LAMB
Maitake Mushrooms,
Gateau of Braised Lamb Shoulder, Tomato Fondue, Golden Raisins, Pine Nuts, Swiss Chard


*Dessert* 

Fromage blanc cheese cake 
with thai basil, 
olive oil jelly and seasonal fruit

*Vin*

*Blanc*

Domaine Bzikot,1er Cru,Les Folatiers ,2004

*Rouge*

Harmand?Geoffroy, 1er Cru, LBossiere ,2001

----------

